# Onkyo 828 v818



## Zepplin72 (Aug 12, 2014)

I went to buy 818 and when arrived didn't power on so had to Send back they didn't have replacement for me so they sent me 828 instead the features don't bother me I want to know which one sounds better or do they both sound same is the extra 5 watts on the 818 noticeable


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I really doubt you will notice any difference in sound quality or power. If you have any interest in Audyssey you may want to hold out for another TX- NR818 as it has the MultEQ XT32 and the TX-NR828 has the MultEQ. The TX-NR818 is considered to have a little better amp section as well. OTOH the TX-NR828 does have built in Wi-Fi and Bluetooth if that matters.


----------



## Zepplin72 (Aug 12, 2014)

What do you mean alittle better amp section


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The TX-NR818 has PLL jitter-cleaning circuits to improve signal quality, and isolated power amp and pre-amp blocks. A slightly higher S/N ratio of 110dB to the TX-NR828's 106dB and lower THD of .1 vs .7 @ 1kHz

The TX-NR828 is generally considered a downgrade from the TX-NR818, a more comparable model to the TX-NR818 would be the TX-NR929.

That said, it's likely you would not notice any difference.


----------



## Zepplin72 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks mark well they sent me the 828 so I guess the 818 wasn't meant to be I am finding how I like to hear my movies volume is on around 70 I find it to soft from 30 to 60 I hope the 818 wouldn't of been louder


----------



## Zepplin72 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mark there giving me option to send back the 828 and for extra 100 bucks they will send me the 929 what do you you think is the 929 a lot better than 828


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

I would insist on the 818 due to the MutEQ XT32 which is a huge upgrade (two rungs up) from the MultEQ. The XT32 is the best in the business in terms of on-board room correction. I would insist on the 818 or else get a refund and buy a Denon X4000 (or an 818 from somewhere else).

Just my $.02.


----------



## Zepplin72 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sending it back and getting 929 and what's the big thing about mutex 32 I always set up my amp manually what can the xt32 do that I can't do manually ?


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Do some searches and read up on it. Although some diehard "manual only" guys may disagree ... for sure XT32 will provide better room correction than anything you can do manually (unless you happen to be pro calibrator with all the necessary EQ and DSP equipment). 

MutiEQ XT32 is Audyssey's top-of-the-line and outperforms anything available on the market (short of high-end custom calibrations and multi-thousand dollar processors). It does a full spectrum EQ and room correction, including dual subs if you have them. Although the 818 did not have the full SubEQ features implemented in its XT32 -- I believe the 929 does. 

The measurements and data are plentiful to back up my statements. 

Here are a couple of great resources:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...fficial-audyssey-thread-faq-post-51779-a.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-processing/68407-audyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html

Seriously -- please read up on it -- Audyssey is an amazing feature, and XT32 is its most amazing iteration.


----------



## Zepplin72 (Aug 12, 2014)

So all ps have the auydssy and what's the xt32 do and is the 929 better than the 828 in respects to sound and performance


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Zepplin72 said:


> So all ps have the auydssy and what's the xt32 do and is the 929 better than the 828 in respects to sound and performance


I don't know the answer to the 929 vs. 828 question "in all respects" -- but the 929 is substantially superior to the 828 due to the Audyssey XT32 implementation alone (versus the regular MultEQ implementation in the 828).

Here is further info on Audyssey -- including an explanation of the differences in MultEQ flavors. The big difference is that XT32 implements 512 filters for the all of your primary channels, plus a separate set of 512 filters for the Sub(s). Also -- if you are running dual subs - the XT32 with SubEQ HT can address the distances, phase and delay issues so that the subs sound better even if you don't have them equidistant from the main listening position.

I have included a few other resources here, please read up on it -- I am sure all of your questions are answered:

http://www.audyssey.com/technologies/multeq/faq
http://www.audyssey.com/technologies/multeq/flavors

Use this guide when you are ready to setup:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...thread-faq-post-51779-a-191.html#post14456895


----------



## Zepplin72 (Aug 12, 2014)

It all sounds way to complicating setting it up manually seems easer what settings can it do that I can't manually also can anyone tell me what they have there LPG of lfe on and subwof phase and double bass on or off and should the rear speakers be around 80 hz


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Zepplin72 said:


> It all sounds way to complicating setting it up manually seems easer what settings can it do that I can't manually


I am sorry -- I don't mean to be rude ... but I have done all I can to bring the horse to water. Please review the links, or at least the setup guide.

Audyssey is an auto-calibration system -- it really could not be easier. It takes all of about 30-45 minutes to run through the 8 microphone placements and have the AVR calculate the filters. If you have a camera tripod -- you have everything you need to run the calibration (as the microphone is included with your AVR). 

It absolutely is not more difficult that manually calibrating. I am assuming by manual calibration you are measuring and setting the distances on your speakers, level setting with an SPL meter the speakers at the MLP, setting your crossovers, etc. Audyssey does all of those things, and better than you can do manually -- plus it EQs the system to get a flatter resposne curve. 

The only thing I would recommend you do manually after you have run Audyssey is to make sure you set all your speakers to small -- and cross them over at 80hz (and let your sub handle everything 80hz and below). Again -- this is covered in the links I have provided. I am assuming that you are running at least a 5.1 setup with an reasonably capable subwoofer.

Good luck with your new AVR, and enjoy it. 

Regards.

To answer you specific questions (and all of this is covered in the FAQs):

LPF -- most recommend 120hz -- although some know by 80hz (anything in between is probably fine). I do 120hz.
Double Bass -- do NOT do it! It can actually reduce your low frequency response (by creating nulls and cancellation). Let you subwoofer handle all LFE -- and your mains 80hz and up.
THX recommends 80hz as the crossover setting for all speakers -- and most users agree that this the best setting.


----------



## Zepplin72 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok sounds good so have main and center and rears set all on 80hz and I have 7.1 set up 4 rears and also in the thx audio setup sure speaker spacing is that distance between rear to rear side by side and thx ultra 2 subwof yes or no


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Zepplin72 said:


> Ok sounds good so have main and center and rears set all on 80hz and I have 7.1 set up 4 rears and also in the thx audio setup sure speaker spacing is that distance between rear to rear side by side and thx ultra 2 subwof yes or no


You need to review your manuals at this point.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Zepplin72 said:


> Thanks mark well they sent me the 828 so I guess the 818 wasn't meant to be I am finding how I like to hear my movies volume is on around 70 I find it to soft from 30 to 60 I hope the 818 wouldn't of been louder


Yeah, the extra 5 wpc of the 818 would not have made any real world difference at all, so don't worry about that. The biggest difference between the receivers is Audyssey MultEQ vs MultEQ XT32.

I think I'd push back that you bought an 818, would consider the 929 as a replacement, otherwise get a refund and go somewhere else.


----------

